# Parent or carer?



## Katey (Sep 23, 2016)

Interested if mums and dads see themselves as parents, carers or both?
Loved seeing this life-affirming  story from Helen and daughter http://www.carersclub.org/2016/08/diabetes-1/
Great read


----------



## Sally71 (Sep 24, 2016)

I'm a parent, and being a parent means it's my job to care for my child whether she has any health issues or not.


----------



## Katey (Sep 24, 2016)

I think with parenting comes a whole range of issues and we do our best for our children motivated by love.  Loved your answer - unconditional love as it should be


----------



## Amigo (Sep 24, 2016)

Sally71 said:


> I'm a parent, and being a parent means it's my job to care for my child whether she has any health issues or not.



I absolutely agree with you in this Sally certainly as far as diabeties is concerned because hopefully the child becomes an adult able to self care. However in terms of when there are additional disabilities, it must seem that the parental role becomes that of carer too when the child moves into adulthood but not independence. I know there are parents on here whose children have diabetes and learning disabilities. That must be incredibly tough.
I'm fortunate that my autistic son isn't diabetic but as he's entered adulthood, whilst I'll always be a 'forever mum', there is also a mammoth 'caring' role that most parents assume will end at some point.


----------

